# New diet!



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi, have just had a intolerance test with a nutritonist! Am basically now on a wheat, sugar, yeast and dairy free diet! Think I might cry, this basically means I can eat nothing! No more chocolate! Sob! How does everybody cope with these kinds of diets. Any tips out there for me?ThanxClairexxxxx


----------



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

I know exactly how you feel! I haven't had an intolerance test, but my family is intolerant to everything.Just hang in there, it's not as bad as you think. There are a lot of creative and yummy things you can eat that are off the beaten path.Can you eat honey?Instead of wheat, you might try spelt bread. Instead of pasta, try asian rice noodles.Where you live has a lot to do with what you eat, based on availability. If you're used to going to the big chain grocery stores, try some alternative health food, or asian food stores.There's a whole world of food out there for you.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi ClaireI tried a similar diet and did find it very hard, especially because im a vegetarian. Firstly, make sure you take a multi vitamin tablet. Get them from Holland and Barrett because they are lactose, wheat and gluten free. What supermarket do you shop in? There are a lot of foods you can use to substitute things but they are more expensive. total discrimination, i know. i have a vegan recipe book which i found great. you should buy one because they have so many good recipes. Like Potato pancakes







Hang in there. How long do you have to keep this diet up for? I went to see a deitcian and she put me on a low fibre diet. Vicky xox


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

potato pasta is pretty good too...make some yummy stir fries with olive oil...mmmm.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

im on wheat free and am vegetarian and don't eat eggs... but its possible to get lots of wheat free things- like corn and fussili (spelling?!) pasta.. it tastes just as good. There's also rice based things... gluten free bread isn't great but it's better than nothing!!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I tried a diet like that, and after months I saw no improvement. If it doesn't work out, you'll be back to eating everything like me : ).


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

hey-- i'm not totally on the same diet, but i'm strictly no yeast, no dairy--i have really bad allergies to both. and i mean REALLY bad. the dairy's not really that hard for me now cause i've been on it so long! and lots of the new soy substitutes are really good. even 5 years ago, things like soy milk and ice cream were horribly inedible. experiment with different brands, because some are a LOT better than others. be careful though, a good number of soy products have milk protein (casein, sodium casinate, or whey) in them, so steer clear of those.as for the yeast, my favorite tricks are sourdough bread--if you can eat other grains, i've had good rye and pumpernickle, as well as kamut. they're usually a little chewier, but you'll get used to them. don't even bother trying the gluten free ones if you're not gluten intolerant--they're disgusting! try going to little bakeries or health food stores to find breads you can eat.also, i make my own salad dressings substituting lemon or lime for vinegar, they're usually quite acceptable. it's hard weening off of things like ketchup and mustard, but some plum sauces are vinegar-free and do well as a substitute. often fresh (rather than preserved) salsas can be vinegar-free too. oh, and pickles--look hard at delis and specialty and health food stores. there is a type of pickle--"kosher" pickles that don't have any vinegar, and are still really tasty.chocolate...well there's carob, but to be honest, chocolate is the one i cheat on. i just eat a really small amount now and then. it is the only one that i can cheat on without making myself sick--the rest i can feel almost instantly.if you need more tips on brands or specific foods, post again, i'll be happy to help as much as i can!good luck, be tough.midge.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks Midge, i'll get down the shops tomorrow and try and get some of the stuff you recommended! im on no diary too, but i found that i had a nasty reaction to Soya milk, so i dont have that. i must admit my weakness is chocolate too! although im fine with that, no matter how much i eat!Sarah


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey-- I didn't realize you were in England, so I guess you probably don't have a lot of the same brands. If you can find rice milk, it's pretty good as long as you don't drink it. I actually prefer it on cereal because it's not as thick. I get the "rice dream" brand, and it's not bad.Can you have soy at all? I'd be sad if I couldn't...soy ice cream..mmmmm...m.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

I have Soya spread instead of butter and im fine with that, but i cant have any other soya products like the milk or the yogurts.i have RICE MILK! its good if u make it up as a milkshake but awful in tea or on its own!il try and find some of those grains you were talking about!Sarah


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

lactolite milk is not bad- it tastes very creamy, maybe a little bit sweet, but is lovely in tea and on cereals.Remember, you can eat rice crispies and stuff. No wheat in them.I am doing a wheat free diet at the moment and its hard, but in Tesco they have a great free from gluten/wheat and dairy range. Rice bread isn't all that bad toasted.x


----------



## bmarkell (Apr 18, 2004)

Why did you have to go on this type of Diet? I have colitis and have had 4 flare ups over the past 3 years. I have been on Asacol the past 3 times and that cleared the blood and diherrea up. This past time it has not worked and they have me on prednisone now. The total # of stools has decreased to 2/3 per day but some blood remains. I am thinking that my flare-ups are triggered by stress. ANY SUGGESTIONS ANYONE AS TO WHAT DIET I SHOULD GO ON? THANKS.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

bmarkell, i think u should prob go speak to ur doctor and maybe get referred to a dietician. u have to be careful not to eliminate food groups unless u have to as u wont be getting the right nutrients and stuff.u could try keeping a food diary (i KNOW it sounds a lot of work!) and seeing what (if anything specific) foods flare u uphope this helpsSarah


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I went on wheat free just to see if it would make a difference. My best friend has crohns and is on wheat/dairy free too because it triggers her attacks. You should really talk to your doctor about this. I did it on my own, but i dont have colitis so the implications for me are not as serious.


----------

